# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Hasil keeping F1 from 10 cm hingga 75 cm in 2 years

## Glenardo

Dear Suhu N Pren

Lama tak posting koi hasil keeping. Berikut hasil keepingan seorang sahabat di bilangan Tebet. Dia memelihara chagoi ini di kolam 15 ton dari size 10 cm dan tumbuh menjadi 75 cm dalam 2 tahun

Oyagoi Cagoi ini 85 cm, breed by Tapos Fishery Farm

Koi-s sebagi club hobbiest, mantap rasanya menelurkan penghobi koi yang bertangan dingin










Feel free to comment...

Thanks

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## thanafi27

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jian Guo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

75 cm dari 10 cm, dalam 2 th, di kolam beton 15 ton, feeding gak pake pelet "high end", ikan F1, body seginimah rasanya sudah merupakan pencapaian luar biasa menurut saya yg masih nubi mah  ::  Baik dalam hal kualitas ikan, dan keeping skill  :: 
Siapa keeper nya Om Glen? Mau salaman bilang congratz, dan mau berguru  :: 
Ikannya male apa female om?

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

> Kolam pemeiliharaan hanya 4,5 x 2 x 1,7 M.
> 
> Media hanya Brush serta Bioball. DI Bakki Shower ada Momotaro Bacteria House seadanya sajah...
> 
> Cocok Om Edwin, koi ini di bawa ke Sukabumi tahun lalu di size 65 cm.
> 
> Koi keeper nya orang yang rendah hati di forum ini juga.
> 
> Mari Koi-s sebagai club hobbiest pecinta koi melahirkan koi keeper yang handal


saya jg mau dung di kasih wejangannya om...
buat ikan lokal rasanya sih hebat banget keepingnya....grow fast tanpa ngorbanin perut apalagi tanpa pakan hi end




> Pagi ini, di usia 2 tahun 6 bulan, Chagoi ini sudah mencapai ukuran 80cm.... sebuah pencapaian tersendiri bagi kolam kecil di Tebet, juga bagi sang penangkar Tapos Fish Farm. Ukuran kolam rasanya sudah tidak membuat si chagoi leluasa bertumbuh. Maka dengan sangat terpaksa, ia harus dipindahkan ke kolam yang lebih besar.


salute om...ikan lokal yg bener2 ga kaya lokal
mukanya pun udah kaya ikan import  :: 
apa anakannya masih beredar...jadi kepingin jg  ::

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisfansbdg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Taniechi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rwendi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Radhius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Wah mantab bener ukuran udah 75cm dalam 2 tahun, good keeping  :Clap2:

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Roberto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> Dear Suhu N Pren
> 
> Lama tak posting koi hasil keeping. Berikut hasil keepingan seorang sahabat di bilangan Tebet. Dia memelihara chagoi ini di kolam 15 ton dari size 10 cm dan tumbuh menjadi 75 cm dalam 2 tahun
> 
> Oyagoi Cagoi ini 85 cm, breed by Tapos Fishery Farm
> 
> Koi-s sebagi club hobbiest, mantap rasanya menelurkan penghobi koi yang bertangan dingin
> 
> 
> ...


Om ini yang masuk liputan koi's bulan ini ya?

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bagasichsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

